# This Guy



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

LOL, love it!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Be well, Wrex!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Every good boy needs his rest. And Wrex is one of the best! Always like seeing a chilled out poodle.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Well. all this being sick business has really worn him out! Wrex does look quite content in his upside down pose. It is nice to see him acting more like himself.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

*This Guy...*

Likes his new vet!


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

Aww, he's awesome!! Love the colors. What happened to his little leg? Poor fella.
MULLY


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

mullyman said:


> What happened to his little leg? Poor fella.
> MULLY


They drew blood to check his electrolytes. Wrex was just diagnosed with Addison's so we'll be doing that regularly for a while. He's a total champ about it, though.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

He deserves a good rest.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

That is great news! So good to see him happy and smiling!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

This guy is spying on me while I ride my stationary bike tonight.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

*What a Weirdo*

This guy is such a weirdo laying with his face against the wall.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

He's so beautiful, Cmarrie. That sweet face .


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awwww Wrex.....don't listen to your Mom, you are not a 'weirdo' you are EXTRAORDINARY!!!!! But give her a big wet kiss and tell her you forgive her for calling you names! LOL!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Wrex is a sweetie! 

It is funny how they can put themselves into curious positions sometimes


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I love his soulful expression. So sweet. 

Dumb questions, though. Was he just facing the wall or pressing his head against it? Head pressing can be a sign of a headache in dogs and horses. My Wishes would do that on occasion (best ever, scarfing ice cream at the soccer game, then pressing her head into the side of the crate - brain freeze happens to greedy dogs, too! lol)

And, why is your lamp wearing shorts???? That must have been one heck of a party - no wonder that sweet boy has a headache!

:beer:

:wink:


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> I love his soulful expression. So sweet.
> 
> Dumb questions, though. Was he just facing the wall or pressing his head against it? Head pressing can be a sign of a headache in dogs and horses. My Wishes would do that on occasion (best ever, scarfing ice cream at the soccer game, then pressing her head into the side of the crate - brain freeze happens to greedy dogs, too! lol)
> 
> ...


LOL! Doesn't everyone's lamp wear shorts? It's actually a dress form, not a lamp. The shorts are a previous project that I had just removed so I could do some fitting of a current project. 

There was no head pressing, just suffing at the crack between the wall and carpet like there were goodies hiding in there. DS went back to school yesterday after being home for a week on spring break, so I think he was so terribly bored and trying to get my attention.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Lol. 
Ok, so no need for me to hurry home and dress my lamp? 
Poor little guy all bored like that. Maybe you should send him here, my guys would love to entertain him by teaching him all their naughty tricks. Lol

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He looks like he's ready to pull the plug. Nice to see him looking so mischievous and healthy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He looks like he feels great. So nice to see after his acute problems with Addisons!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

This guy is trying to tell me it's snuggle time, not exercise time.


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

How could you resist that sweet face? Definitely time to snuggle.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

cmarrie said:


> This guy is trying to tell me it's snuggle time, not exercise time.
> 
> View attachment 327546
> View attachment 327538



How sweet!!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Deblakeside said:


> How could you resist that sweet face? Definitely time to snuggle.


It was very difficult, but I'm recovering from a (mild) knee in jury, so the stretching and strengthening must be done. Even if it's later than usual,


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

This guy wants to know why I make his brother go to that stupid place called school aaaallll day.

No worries. Wrex will guard the Transformers.


----------

